# Overbite's pictures



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Enjoy









btw: sweet setup and fish you have, Dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks judazz for adding the pics for me they look really good and i have now finally after 3 yrs of p keeping and 2yrs of going on forums able to get my pics on the net .
the tank decor has changed a sml bit i have removed the rocks from the corner and added 1 long thin rock on the base of the driftwood and moved the large plant next to the rock tonight after doing water change 
also the 2 largest reds were sold last week to make room for my piraya but it has gave the smaller reds a new lease of life
dixon


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Nice tank, i wish i could post pics, but i don't have a digital camera or the knowledge to post them. Oh Hum . One day.
Ta.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

hello dazza,
well i have a digi cam but posting is beyond me but judazz did an exellent job .
see if you can lend a digi cam and someone will host them for you nick has a pic of my piraya which you seen on fishpost hosted on the piranhaclub uk website 
and thanks 
dixon


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

nice tank man,do your piranhas mess with the suck-fish? just wondering?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

well my reds have never messed with him and he has been living with reds for @1 1/2 years but the piraya had a go at its tail because it has taken over the plecs spot in the tank but nothing major 
dixon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice piraya







and i like that bogwood..nice set-up


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice setup! I like your driftwood.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i got a good price for thet bogwood it should have been $30 + but i got it for $15 .ive got loads of large pieces so iust i just change them every now and them but this one has been in a while as i like it alot its mopami wood or something like that spelling it still leaking tannins though after @ 4 months it over 2' long
dixon


----------

